# 125v outlet



## eric_s

I recently measured the voltage of outlets in my house. To my surprise, I got 125v readings rather than 120v. Is it normal? Should I be concerned?


----------



## Ware

eric_s said:


> I recently measured the voltage of outlets in my house. To my surprise, I got 125v readings rather than 120v. Is it normal? Should I be concerned?


I would say you're within the acceptable tolerance for nominal 120V.


----------



## eric_s

interesting...that's new to me. I just assumed : ) Thank you.


----------



## Ware

eric_s said:


> interesting...that's new to me. I just assumed : ) Thank you.


Here is the info you seek:

http://voltage-disturbance.com/voltage-quality/voltage-tolerance-standard-ansi-c84-1/


----------



## AllisonN

We are only required to provide +-5%


----------



## eric_s

always learn something around here. appreciated.


----------



## bernstem

My electirc tends to be slightly undervolted. I use a power conditioner on sensitive electronics that regulates voltage to 120V.


----------

